# How Many Shots?



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

In the same vein as 'Could a Blowgun Kill a Zombie' I would like to pose the following question:

How many shots of .45 lead ball would it take to kill a dead zombie if shot from a turbo powered PFS?

Have a guess and I will tell you the answer when I find these hibernating dead zombies in Australia and shoot one until it dies. If I don't come back with an answer then u know they got me!!

Jay


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you been drinking?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

But seriously, how long have you played Black Ops Zombie mode for ....


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks guys for making me not make up another story, someone been hittin the


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

no seriously.. I'm stone cold sober lol

Just completely taking the piss


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


Well if a woodchuck could chuck wood, then a woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck.


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

maybe the zombie could get some lead poisoning?


----------

